
Show HN: Fabulous: Print images in terminal with Python - jart
https://jart.github.io/fabulous/
======
jart
I spent a lot of time resurrecting this project with a major overhaul. This
should be OK by Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
The project was basically dead for the past six years. You couldn't even
install it with pip before. So you can barely say it existed it all. Now it's
polished up with documentation, CI testing, clear kosher licensing, and ready
to be used by actual people. Thank you for allowing me to share this with the
community.

~~~
Hortinstein
great job keeping stuff like this current...it is sad to think how many
promising projects might get lost due to inability of the original devs to
maintain them.

Sorry if i missed it, but does it support python 2.X and 3.X?

~~~
jart
It currently only supports 2.X:
[https://github.com/jart/fabulous/blob/master/.travis.yml](https://github.com/jart/fabulous/blob/master/.travis.yml)
But I can make it support 3.X if you need that.

~~~
brianwawok
You should in general just to support Python3... the more people that support
it, the better for the ecosystem.

------
IsmaOlvey
Are you planning to support true color?

This gist has some information and also tracks adoption in other software
packages:
[https://gist.github.com/XVilka/8346728](https://gist.github.com/XVilka/8346728)

~~~
jart
I would love to do that. Although I'm hoping the project gets a little
traction first. Most of my time is pretty focused on my day job. I will
however happily accept pull requests.

------
batat
There's standalone utility catimg
([https://github.com/posva/catimg](https://github.com/posva/catimg)) written
in C. It supports animation and 2x "retina" resolution using unicode symbols.
Here's blog post about it:
[http://posva.net/shell/retro/bash/2013/05/27/catimg/](http://posva.net/shell/retro/bash/2013/05/27/catimg/)

~~~
erlehmann_
Does the text in that blog post look very blurry for anyone else?

~~~
daleroberts
No, looks fine for me (Retina display).

For those that are interested, I've also released my approach to imagery in
the terminal (Python):

[https://github.com/daleroberts/tv](https://github.com/daleroberts/tv)

~~~
jart
It would have been nice if you chose a font size where the blocks were
aligned, when representing your hiptext comparison.

I would also be happy to accept pull requests from you, adding true color
support to hiptext.

~~~
daleroberts
Any recommendations for the font size? I'm just using standard Menlo Regular
11. I didn't want to do hiptext any injustice.

------
jamiesonbecker
This is quite cool - far beyond termcolor, for instance.

